# [Drivers] C'est quand ils veulent ATI apres les 8.40.4

## darkangel92

Salut

C'est moi qui suit impatient ou quoi mais depuis les 8.40.4 y a pus rien depuis le mois d'aout. Je ne peux pas mettre mon systeme a jour à cause des dépendance. packets bloquer a cause des 8.40.4 .....

je commence à pas mal cumuler mon retard dans les MAJ   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

MDR

Toi, t'es à la bourre niveau actualité... ATI drivers 8.42: support d'AIGLX

----------

## RickyLoad

plop 

D'un autre coté , la personne qui s'en tient a portage pour mettre à jour son systeme !!

On a rien eu de proposer depuis les 8.40 !!! c'est vrai çà 

Mais vu les tits probs causés par le dernier 8.42 , ( j'entends par là le nombre de paquets que l'on doit masquer encore ; ou la non compatibilité de certaines cartes  ) , je suis sûr que l'on devrait trouver d'ici peu un new driver Ati ds portage  :Wink: 

Et puis soyons un peu tolérant avec ce 8.42 qui essuie les plâtres d'un "grand" pas de Ati ( AIGLX)

Je dis çà mais comme tous , j'ai hate qu'il arrive ..........................

On tient le bon bout  :Wink: ))

----------

## darkangel92

ba c'est pas dans portage ????

je recherhce une procedure d'install assez simple et je ne souhaite pas installer de bery l ou autre connerie dans ce genre.. juste mettre à jour le pilote   :Confused: 

je vois trop de gens  qui onr des pb.. Pas envie de me retrouver comme un con avec une console et psi rien d'autre pour aller squr le net et voir comment résoudre mon pb   :Confused: 

----------

## nykos

un lien vers un gars qui a mis les derniers drivers

http://allmybrain.com/2007/10/24/aiglx-compiz-fusion-gentoo-and-my-ati-radeon-9600-card-with-8423/

sinon ya plein d'infos sur le bugzilla

et sinon soyez patients !

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé la version 8.42.3, je suis vite revenu en arrière car il est encore pas mal de problèmes avec, il y a qu'à voire dans bugzilla.

Edit: Je viens de voir qu'ATI recommande d'utiliser la version 8.40 pour une station de travail et non la 8.42.

----------

## Untux

Hello. J'ai une ATI-X1650pro. J'ai installé ati-drivers-8.42.3 sur ~x86 à jour (sauf noyau resté à 2.6.22-r8) et xorg-server-1.4-r2 bidouillé en overlay pour virer le blocker fglrx. Pas de problème à signaler. Par contre je n'utilise pas AIGLX (désactivé dans xorg.conf), peut-être que ça aide ?! La 3D fonctionne. fgl_fglxgears me donne un FPS deux fois plus rapide qu'avant. Je n'ai pas encore assez de recul, mais depuis que j'ai installé le 8.42.3, Xorg n'a pas fait de crash-to-console, ce qui arrivait assez fréquemment avec le 8.40.4 lorsque je scrollais dans diverses applications. En ce qui me concerne, c'est donc plutôt un chouette update :)

----------

## titoucha

Tu as utiliser quel ebuild celui de bugzilla ou celui de sabayon ?

----------

## Untux

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu as utilisé quel ebuild celui de bugzilla ou celui de sabayon ?

 

Salut Titoucha, celui de bugzilla (le 2007-10-24).

----------

## darkangel92

bon je crois quez je vais patienter encore et attendre les disponibilités dans portage.. ce sera le meilleur moyende ne pas faire de conneries sur ma gentoo qui tourne bien   :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

edit: Ba tiens aujourd'hui sur le site officiel d'ATI, ils viennent de mettre les mpilotes du mois de spetembre et Octobre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

 *tutux wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Tu as utilisé quel ebuild celui de bugzilla ou celui de sabayon ? 
> 
> Salut Titoucha, celui de bugzilla (le 2007-10-24).

 

Il y en a un nouveau celui du 27.10.

----------

## davidou2a

UP a quand les 8.42.3 dans portage pour les amd64 ?!!

----------

## kwenspc

Pour bientôt sans doute, ceci dit paraît qu'ils sont encore pas mal buggé (normal: première release qui support l'AIGLX). Ati conseille de reste sur le 8.40 pour une utilisation quotidienne.

----------

## davidou2a

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour bientôt sans doute, ceci dit paraît qu'ils sont encore pas mal buggé (normal: première release qui support l'AIGLX). Ati conseille de reste sur le 8.40 pour une utilisation quotidienne.

 

j'attends qu'ils passent en ~amd64 sur portage pour les incorporer chez moi...

----------

## darkangel92

pareil

----------

## titoucha

Ben moi j'attends la version prochaine qui devrait corriger pas mal de bug, avec cette version compiz-fusion et OpenOffice ne fonctionnent plus.

----------

## davidou2a

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben moi j'attends la version prochaine qui devrait corriger pas mal de bug, avec cette version compiz-fusion et OpenOffice ne fonctionnent plus.

 

Ah alors j'attendrai aussi, j'attendais ce support AIGLX avec impatience pour enfin tester Compiz-Fusion sur ma pauvre Radeon Mobility Xpress 1100 IGP ... et j'avais ete obligé de me rabattre sur les drivers libres pour avoir composite sur Xfce... mais pas de 3D...

----------

## orgoz

Perso ils fonctionnent sans crash chez moi avec un Radeon X850.

Compiz-Fusion fonctionne aussi mais pas bien rapidement donc je l'ai désactivé.

PS : j'ai utilisé l'ebuild Sabayon

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé avec les deux ebuilds, celui de bugzilla et Sabayon, compiz ne fonctionne ni avec l'un ni avec l'autre et de temps en temps j'ai des artéfacts en affichage normal.

----------

## loopx

Ben vu tout ce qui se dit sur ce driver, jvais attendre la prochaine version et mettre un compiz tout neuf   :Cool: 

... pour ma pauvre radeon 9600 pro ...

----------

## titoucha

Et je le répète Ati déconseille d'utiliser cette version en production, c'est tout dire.

----------

## davidou2a

Bon bah voila j'ai installé les drivers fglrx 8.42.3 qui via l'ebuild de bugzilla et j'ai ENFIN compiz-fusion sur ma becane qui tourne sans lag et sans bug pour l'instant avec ma maudite Xpress 1100 IGP  :Smile: 

Pour ceux que ça interesse je peux poster la marche a suivre...

pour info j'ai Xorg 1.3.0-r1, le compiz-fusion 0.6 (de portage), les ati-drivers-8.42.3 de bugzilla... et XFCE

*** EDIT ***

ah oui et tout ça avec simplement  512 de RAM mais endomagée... la carte a 64mo dédiés et j'ai un proco amd64 2Ghz

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

A priori le 8.43 sort le mois prochain ! avec cette fois le support du kernel 2.6.23 , parce que tant qu'à faire je vais pouvoir "vider" mon package.mask en même temps   :Smile: 

```

In addition to the AIGLX support, the fglrx 8.42.3 driver includes X.Org server 1.4 support, video playback improvements, more performance improvements, and Rialto AGP fixes. While this driver quite promptly supports X.Org 7.3 / X server 1.4, it does not contain Linux 2.6.23 kernel support. The Linux 2.6.23 support isn't found in fglrx 8.42.3 due to issues with x86_64 support. However, we do expect that fglrx 8.43 will contain the Linux 2.6.23 kernel support

```

Toutefois ma x300 devrait aimer ce 8.42 .3 !!

```

8.42.3 : sortie le 26 octobre; nom de code "The baby is born"

La nouveauté la plus attendue est le support - en bêta - d'AIGLX. Bien que quelques problèmes mineurs subsistent, les bugs seront vraisemblablement tous corrigés le mois prochain avec la version 8.43. Notons que le pilote open source des cartes Radeon le supportait déjà. Cette fois, ce sont les performances des cartes R300 à R600 qui ont été améliorées de manière significative. Les autres nouveautés sont :

    * Support de Xorg 7.3 et de Xserver 1.4

    * Le AMD Catalyst Control Center (AMDCCC) a été amélioré. Cet outil est le "panneau de configuration" du driver. Il permet maintenant des réglages plus fins de l'anti-crénelage, des filtres anisotropes et du rafraîchissement vertical.

On notera que le pilote ne supporte toujours pas le noyau 2.6.23 à cause de la branche x86_64.

```

 Par contre qu'en est il du support de ==> Support de Xorg 7.3 et de Xserver 1.4

J'avais cru voir que y'avait un bug avec le xserver1.4 entre autre nop ??

Arf attendre un tit mois ou plonger de suite , Quand çà nous tient ..........

----------

## darkangel92

ba moi je peux pas installer un kernel plus jaut que les 2.6.21 à cause de ma carte WIFI ralink RT2500 qui ne se compile plus à cause des modifs du au noyau...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

```

Pour ceux que ça interesse je peux poster la marche a suivre... 

```

Comme tu l'as gentillement proposé , davidou2a , peux tu me mettre la marche à suivre pour install ces 8.42 !!

Surtout par rapport a l'ebuild ( comment çà marche ce truc ??) et au fait que tu dois virer certainement 

* Les drivers 8.40 avant toute install

* Xgl aussi , a priori le support de Aiglx prenant la suite  :Wink: 

Voilà si tu veux bien m'expliquer ou me renvoyer vers un tuto clair 

En feuilletant , je viens de voir un mec qui tourne sous ce driver avec la même carte que moi !! alors tu comprends mon impatience !

Merci

----------

## razer

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> ba moi je peux pas installer un kernel plus jaut que les 2.6.21 à cause de ma carte WIFI ralink RT2500 qui ne se compile plus à cause des modifs du au noyau...  

 

Ah ? Chez moi RT61, les deux drivers (bêta rt61pci et rt2x00) fonctionnent sur un 2.6.22...

Par contre, les rt2x00 coté perfs c'est la cata totale : 500 ko tout au plus

De ce qui se dit ils seront intégrés au 2.6.24

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, ma femme a hérité d'un PC avec une Ati x300 en PciE, et en effet les drivers sont loins du niveau de nvidia...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> ba moi je peux pas installer un kernel plus jaut que les 2.6.21 à cause de ma carte WIFI ralink RT2500 qui ne se compile plus à cause des modifs du au noyau...  

 

```
$ lsmod | grep rt2500

rt2500pci              21248  0 

rt2x00pci              13184  1 rt2500pci

rt2x00lib              21760  2 rt2500pci,rt2x00pci

mac80211              196104  4 rc80211_simple,rt2500pci,rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib

eeprom_93cx6            3712  1 rt2500pci
```

```
$ uname -a

Linux magicbanana 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

... mais sur Gobuntu. Il reste à découvrir comment leur noyau est patché. En tout cas son fonctionnement ne devrait impliquer aucun code propriétaire (et ndiswrapper n'est pas installé sur mon système).

----------

## darkangel92

grrrrr toujours rien dans portage... ca commence vraiment à m'enerver ATI .. attendre, attendre, attendre   :Rolling Eyes:  .. ca fait deja trois mois au moins   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> grrrrr toujours rien dans portage... ca commence vraiment à m'enerver ATI .. attendre, attendre, attendre   .. ca fait deja trois mois au moins  

 

C'est pas la faute d'ATI si l'ebuild est pas dans portage  :Neutral: 

----------

## titoucha

Mais en même temps mettre dans portage un pilote qui est même considéré par Ati comme beta c'est pas le top.

----------

## darkangel92

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *darkangel92 wrote:*   ba moi je peux pas installer un kernel plus jaut que les 2.6.21 à cause de ma carte WIFI ralink RT2500 qui ne se compile plus à cause des modifs du au noyau...   
> 
> ```
> $ lsmod | grep rt2500
> 
> ...

 

ah ?

ba moi je suis en 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> darkangel@GenTooHell ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux GenTooHell 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 #3 Wed Nov 14 22:39:31 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

p'etre qu'en 64 bis ya des pilotes plsu frais ???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

```

grrrrr toujours rien dans portage... ca commence vraiment à m'enerver ATI .. attendre, attendre, attendre :roll: .. ca fait deja trois mois au moins :evil:

```

Eh ben si , c'est dans portage depuis cette nuit !! les 8.42.3

Allez bonne install à tous, m'en vais mettre les miens de suite   :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

@Ricky load : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-612239.html voila ce que j'avais posté... vu que les drivers sont dans portage y a plus qu'a faire le reste  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangel92

YYOOUUUUPPIIIIII!! bon alors ca soir ca va chauffer la compile!!! 

N'hésitez pas à dire si ca marche ou non dans la journée sioouuuuppplliii   :Very Happy: 

edit : au cas ou vosu auriez des pb, il y a un p'tit bugzilla concernant les 8.42.3. ce n'est pas trop grave comme pb

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199633

vivement ce soir que je teste tout ca et mettre mon systeme a jour totu comme il faut plutot que de bidouiller le fichier packages.mask   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkangel92

bon c'est en cours de compikle avec MAJ de tout le systeme   :Wink:   La suite dans le courant de la soirée pour un feddback   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben moi avec tous les patchs appliqués ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Martin.

En ce qui me concerne ca fonctionnotouille avec une 9600XT. J'ai deux rectangles noirs en bas à gauche, et Compiz a quelques difficultés (fenêtres frezzées).

Mais j'ai de meilleure performances, et je suis sous AIGLX  :Smile: 

[Edit :] Et je souhaite beaucoup d'espoir aux (heureux) possesseurs d'un dual-screen avec Compiz. En ce qui me concerne, c'est absolument tout qui devenait un patchwork brouillé surzoomé. Même si j'étais encore configuré en dual-screen, j'en ai plus qu'un (la faute à ma soeur), en me reconfigurant en single c'a été.

----------

## darkangel92

bon c'est le bordel de mon coté aussi avec les dépendance entre xorg-server et pis divers probleme du type 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (2 of 4) x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2 to /
> 
>  * MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                                                                                            [ ok ]
> ...

 

bon je mask le drivers ati et je remets l'ancien tant que j'ai pas encvore eteint mon pc pour me retrouver en console sans acces à un webbroser ensuite pour surfer sur le forum   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

```

bon je mask le drivers ati et je remets l'ancien tant que j'ai pas encvore eteint mon pc pour me retrouver en console sans acces à un webbroser ensuite pour surfer sur le forum :evil:

```

Bon ben pas eu cette chance moi   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai tout planté au reboot et le pire c'est que j'arrive plus a reinstall les 8.40 !!! grrrrrrrrrr

'tain j'espère que je vais la remettre en route ma tite gentoo 

Du moins dans le mode graphique   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'as pas de chance @Ricky avec ton pilote.

----------

## darkangel92

meme galere.. pu moyen de recompiler quoi que ce soit car il a fallu demaské les xorg-server 7.3 et d'autre version de packet et depuis toutes les compiles plante meme en remasquant tous les paquets!!

genre j'ai que des message du type mesa et xorg-server doivent etre recompilé avec les meme ntpl use flag.. alors bref je recompile de la facon suivante 

USES="ntpl" emerge mesa xorg-server et boum meme message alors que je specifie bien le ntpl. 

J'ai retenté un revdep-rebuild et ca cafouille sur un fichier x11-libs/lgtkb-1.2.0 (qqch dans le genre)

ppfffiioou 

j'ai retenté les emerge -Duna world, ca aide pas .

apres ca installe qt-4.3.2 et ca plante aussi.... bon que dois je faire pour refaire une install propre entre xorg-server et les pilote ati 8.40.4 ?

----------

## titoucha

Il faut faire attention à la version de mesa, la 7.x ne fonctionne pas avec le flag nptl et si tu as une version 6.x, elle fonctionne avec le use nptl.

Donc suivant la version que tu veux il faut soit compiler xorg avec ou sans nptl.

----------

## darkangel92

bon alors je dois masker mesa 7.X pour avoir une version 6.X ?

----------

## davidou2a

perso avec la methode que j'ai decrite dans le sous forums (tips & tricks) j'ai ça et ça marche au poil :

```
davidou@Igloo ~ $ equery list xorg

[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2 (0)

davidou@Igloo ~ $ equery list ati

[ Searching for package 'ati' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 (0)

davidou@Igloo ~ $ equery list libX

[ Searching for package 'libX' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1 (0)

davidou@Igloo ~ $ equery list mesa

[ Searching for package 'mesa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 (0)

davidou@Igloo ~ $ equery list opengl

[ Searching for package 'opengl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/opengl-7.0 (0)

davidou@Igloo ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="X a52 aac acpi aiglx alsa amr  branding bzip2 cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt cups dbus dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd ffmpeg flac ftp gcc64 gif -gnome gtk hal imagemagick jpeg jpeg2k -kde libnotify mad mp3 mpeg -multilib mmxext musepack ogg opengl oss pam pcmcia pdf png pulseaudio -qt -qt3 -qt4 quicktime real samba spell ssl ssse3 svg szip tiff theora truetype usb vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows xcomposite xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib"

davidou@Igloo ~ $ eselect opengl listAvailable OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

et tout fonctionne #1  :Smile: [/url]

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon je reviens via le "Windows" de ma femme vu que j'arrive trs pas à remettre mon mode graphique en route   :Crying or Very sad: 

par contre lorsque je lance un 

==> $ glxinfo

J'ai un étrange ==> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short

Et si je me souviens bien , j'ai "craché" mon mode graphique lorsque je créais des liens !!!

```

# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so /usr/lib64/libGL.so

# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

```

Comme davidou2a nous le conseille ds son post concernant les drivers 8.42.3

Voilà merci , j'attends vos lumières   :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

hum, fais voir un petit dmesg ainsi que ton Xorg.0.log STP 

PS ainsi que ton xorg.conf si possible  :Smile: 

PS : t'es bien en 64bits??? (sinon les liens c'etait vers /lib et non /lib64 je l'ai pas mentionné car plus ou moins evident je pense  :Smile: )

merçi  :Smile: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

```

hum, fais voir un petit dmesg ainsi que ton Xorg.0.log STP

PS ainsi que ton xorg.conf si possible :) 

```

Ah ben vi , mais j'ai plus de mode graphique , donc je vais essayer de poster ces fichiers a partir de mon partage samba,le tout ouvert avec word puisque je poste depuis windows   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Mon Xorg.0.log

[code:1:df2f2ae6a6]

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Tue Oct 16 19:41:25 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 18 October 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 20 18:24:24 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(==) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the first mouse device.

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/encodings,

	/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

	/usr/share/fonts/default,

	/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/util,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81db5c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,814e rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2664 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2666 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2651 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1043,80b3 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:00:0: chip 1002,5b60 card 174b,0500 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:00:1: chip 1002,5b70 card 174b,0501 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7e00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(6:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (6:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7effc00 - 0xd7effcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7ef4000 - 0xd7ef7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7eff000 - 0xd7eff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00008480 - 0x00008483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00008880 - 0x00008883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008080 - 0x0000809f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00007880 - 0x0000789f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7effc00 - 0xd7effcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7ef4000 - 0xd7ef7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7eff000 - 0xd7eff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00008480 - 0x00008483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00008880 - 0x00008883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008080 - 0x0000809f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00007880 - 0x0000789f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7effc00 - 0xd7effcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7ef4000 - 0xd7ef7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7eff000 - 0xd7eff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00008480 - 0x00008483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00008880 - 0x00008883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00008080 - 0x0000809f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00007880 - 0x0000789f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 06:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:6:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5B60) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7effc00 - 0xd7effcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7ef4000 - 0xd7ef7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7eff000 - 0xd7eff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00008480 - 0x00008483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00008880 - 0x00008883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00008080 - 0x0000809f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00007880 - 0x0000789f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81fa538

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7effc00 - 0xd7effcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7ef4000 - 0xd7ef7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7eff000 - 0xd7eff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008480 - 0x00008483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00008880 - 0x00008883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00008080 - 0x0000809f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00007880 - 0x0000789f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 6 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series" (Chipset = 0x5b60)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x0500)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7fe0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RV370

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V380

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: PTS  Model: 6a5  Serial#: 63115

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.630 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.098   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  337 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  337 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 60  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: F5UQ510163115

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004293a5068bf60000

(II) fglrx(0): 	020f010368221b962a6e06a1544c9926

(II) fglrx(0): 	194f54bfef0001010101010101018180

(II) fglrx(0): 	000000000000302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0): 	1300510e1100001ec31e002041002030

(II) fglrx(0): 	10601300510e11000000000000fd003c

(II) fglrx(0): 	4b1e500e000a202020202020000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	00463555513531303136333131350080

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 324/196MHz @ 50Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 27 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 126976 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7effc00 - 0xd7effcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ef4000 - 0xd7ef7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7eff000 - 0xd7eff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00008480 - 0x00008483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00008880 - 0x00008883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00008080 - 0x0000809f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00007880 - 0x0000789f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "glx"

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:6:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:6:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x10000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x10000 to 0xb796d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x11000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.40.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 31 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.22-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00012000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00016000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Backing store enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:6:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:6:0:0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol

----------

## xaviermiller

psst, connais-tu putty et winscp, les seuls logiciels utiles sur Windows à part format C: ?  :Wink: 

----------

## RickyLoad

```

psst, connais-tu putty et winscp, les seuls logiciels utiles sur Windows

```

'tain j'ai pas le droit à l'erreur !! On est pas tous tombé dedans quand on était petit   :Very Happy: 

Ds le même style XavierMiller, on m'a toujours dit : " faut apprendre à marcher avant de courir ........"

Bon je vois si je peux poster ces foutus fichiersLast edited by RickyLoad on Wed Nov 21, 2007 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

```
(II) Loading sub module "glx"

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation" 
```

Deja ça ça m'interpelle... 

regarde mon xorg.conf >>

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   #Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection 
```

Note que glx est désactivé... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-612239.html << j'en parlais justement la

il faut désactiver glx avec les drivers ati, je ne sais plus exactement pourquoi mais il faut le faire...

après comme je l'ai dit dans mon propre cas je me suis tenu a ce que j'ai écrit et pour le moment aucun bug... j'ai pas utilisé et j'utiliserai pas pour le moment les ati-drivers qui sont dans portage vu que l'ebuild bugzilla modifié fonctionne #1 chez moi...

----------

## darkangel92

bn j'ai pu reinstalé mes pilotes 8.40.4 pour avoir mon gnome mais bon ca foutu pas mal de bordel.... donc j'attendrai le feedback des prochains pilotes apres les 8.42   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Ça y est les nouveaux pilotes sont sortis, par contre la numérotation change ils se nomment catalyst 7.11.

----------

## darkangel92

oui je vois ca.. attendons que les pilotes soient dans portage dans un delais plus court et surtout esperons que l'on pourra nettoyer un peu le fichier package.mask parce que c'est un peu le bordel 

je passe mon temps a downgradé et upgradé les packages suivants

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2 [2.12.1-r1]

pour reinstaller les 8.40.4

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon je crois que ma Gentoo vit ces dernières heures, malheureusement   :Sad: 

Sa suite se resume a une seule question !!

- Qu'elle est l'importance de ==> /usr/lib/libGL.so ???

Je n'ai plus de /usr/lib/libGL.so donc si y'a une possibilité de la reinstall , je suis preneur ( de quel paquet depend cette lib ?)

Mon revdep-rebuild me donne quelques 96 paquets a recompiler   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Voilà et tout çà pour ce foutu 8.42.3 grrrrrrrrrrr

Merci

----------

## darkangel92

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Re
> 
> Bon je crois que ma Gentoo vit ces dernières heures, malheureusement  
> 
> Sa suite se resume a une seule question !!
> ...

 

j'avais le meme pb que toi mais pour etre honnete je sais pu comment j'ai magouillé..

je sais que j'ai refais des emerge -e xorg-x11 emerge -e ati-drivers

et j'ai bien evidement maské les pilotes 8.42.3

Cepandant j'ai pas de très bonnes nouvelles... moi depuis la reinstall, Gnome boot tranquillou et apres le bureau s'affiche et apres POOUUFFF je peux rien faire sur le bureau. je vois l'heure tournée et aucun click ne sélectionne ou valide quoi que ce soit. la solution est un CTRL ALT F1 et en root je redemarre xdm et la ca marche nikel

De plus j'ai pu de son malgree qu'au boot j'ai bien mes modules chargés

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aucun greffon de contrôle de volume GStreamer et/ou périphériques trouvés.

 

j'ai recompîlé le noyau aussi etc.... a pu moyen d'avoir d'accelearation graphique non plus malgre que mon xorg.conf n'est pas changé (javais une sauvegarde)

 ca m'afiche toujours ca

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> darkangel@GenTooHell ~ $ fglrxinfo 
> 
> libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
> ...

 

j'ai resuivi les tuto pour l'accleeration 3D et meme resultat

----------

## RickyLoad

Plop

Bon je viens de voir que ryo-san avait eu presque le même blem que moi sur un autre post !!

```

J'ai un peu regardé les fichiers installé par ati , ce que fais exactement eselect lors du changement d'implementation openGL ( crée tous simplement des liens symboliques et exporte un environnement ) puis en regardant eselect , je vois xorg-x11 alors que j'ai joué a E.T. hier , pourtant y'a pas d'erreurs possible, quand c'est avec MESA que ca se lance on le sait tout de suite. Donc, j'ai effacé a la main

Code:

/usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGL.la

re-eselect avec ati et freeze => reboot => pas de gdm.

Code:

ldd gdm

me retourne ce qu'il faut sauf qu'il cherche libGL.so.1 et ( si j'ai bien lu ) eselect ne crée que

Code:

/usr/libGL.{so,la,core}

et d'apres les commentaires du script, ca doit marcher comme ca.

Du coup j'ai lancé un revdep_rebuild et j'ai un tas de paquets ( 67 :cry: ) qui sont liés a libGL.so.1.

Je recompile en ce moment pour voir ce que ca donne. 

```

Je me retrouve aussi avec un tit 96 paquets a recompiler !! le blem c'est que rien ne se compile !!

Donc peux tu m'expliquer comment tu t'en es sorti ryo-san 

J'e suis preneur aussi de toute autre idee

----------

## darkangel92

bon tout est revenu  quasiment (il me reste le son à retrouver)..

Y a des gens qui ont testé les 7.11 ?   :Very Happy:   VOus voulez pas voir sur vos machines svp ?    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

ca fait peur tout ca   :Shocked: 

je vous laisse tester en premier ^^

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon suis de retour , grace a une âme charitable qui m'a sorti de la galère ou j'étais !!

Je dis un grand merci à CryoGen`   :Very Happy: 

'Tain le glproto , le symlink et pour finir le xorg-server qui voulait plus se compiler   :Smile: 

Bon après tout çà , je suis plus très chaud pour essayer les 7.11 !! je crois que je vais attendre une certaine fiabilité 

Je vous lis avec toutefois une certaine attention   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkangel92

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Re
> 
> Bon suis de retour , grace a une âme charitable qui m'a sorti de la galère ou j'étais !!
> 
> Je dis un grand merci à CryoGen`  
> ...

 

nan mé vas Y .. aprestoi. je t'en prie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Je test maintenant les dernier drivers, objectif : compiz-fusion

je reviendrai poster mon expérience.

----------

## nykos

je suis entrain de les installer mais par contre je vais tester le suspend2ram et la sortie TV avant d'éventuellement évoluer vers compiz

----------

## darkangel92

bon je fais l'install.. C Z arb!! Portage indique des pilotes 8.433 !!!!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

bon je mets tout à jour y compris les xorg-server , mesa etc....

----------

## nykos

Compilation : pas de soucis

Reboot

Test du supend2RAM : échec : la 1ère fois il se met en veille correctement mais quand je le rallume je suis obligé de switcher le terminal pour qu'il rallume l'écran, les fois suivantes il veut même plus se mettre en RAM

Test DRI : erreur : glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: no such file or directory

Après ces 2 commandes le DRI fonctionne correctement

```
# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2 
```

Je vais tester compiz quand même :p

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> bon je fais l'install.. C Z arb!! Portage indique des pilotes 8.433 !!!!!!  
> 
> bon je mets tout à jour y compris les xorg-server , mesa etc....

 

C'est a cause de la renumérotation en 7.11

Si on veux garder l'ordre, il faut pour portage un numéro > à la précédente

----------

## loopx

Tiens, tu viens de me donner envie de retester suspend2ram ou identique ....

En fait, il se met bien en veille (mais ca, tout le monde y arrive ...) 

et jamais, au grand jamais

jamais il ne sort de veille (écran noir ...) ... je sais plus si c'étais un freeze ou pas, mais le changement de terminal est peut etre une solution à mon problème  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

j'ai plus de décoration de fenêtre avec compiz  :Sad: 

kde et compiz ne font pas bon ménage  :Sad: 

je retourne a mes 8.40 et le suspend2ram qui se réveille correctement  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon super, moi les 8.40.4 ils freezent dès que je quitte ma session X (pour revenir à GDM)   :Confused:  (ceci dit est-ce bien eux qui plantent?)

Les derniers drivers: idem. 

Me demane si c'est pas autre chose. Je vais tester avec les drivers libres voir...

----------

## orgoz

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et jamais, au grand jamais
> 
> jamais il ne sort de veille (écran noir ...) ... je sais plus si c'étais un freeze ou pas, mais le changement de terminal est peut etre une solution à mon problème 

 

[completement HS]

bien vu le clin d'oeil aux ogres... (a moins que ce n'est pas voulu  :Embarassed: )

[/HS]

----------

## darkangel92

oouua ba j'ai tout niké... meme chose encore avec des dependances de M BBIIIIIIPPPP    :Evil or Very Mad:   xorg-server-1.4.XX-r2 che pu laquel et pis ces MESA truc ....

Je sais vraiment pas comment m'yprendre pour mettre à jour.   :Rolling Eyes:  .. je sens que je vais pas tarder à changer ma config d etoute facon et je me prendrai meme une bouZe en Nvidia ca marchera bien mieux que ATI

ATII c'est FINIIIIIIIIIII   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bizarre vos histoires de dépendances...j'ai pas eu besoin de ça perso. L'install/désinstall des ati-drivers ce fait complètement indépendamment du reste. Et je suis en amd64 (et pas ~awd64).

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé le pilote 7.11, il est pas vraiment au point, il me fait planter kde-4 alors que le 8.40.4 fonctionne nickel.

----------

## davidou2a

j'y comprends rien vous vous prenez la tete a bloc alors que chez moi ça passe #1, bien entendu je suis en Xorg 1.3 et pas 1.4.x le probleme vient peut etre de la... en tout cas j'hallucine en lisant ce fil...   :Shocked:  j'ai eu une insolente facilité a installer les ati-drivers (ebuild de bugzilla legerement modifié) et compiz-fusion sur mon Xpress 1100 qui est vu comme etant une Xpress 200M et tout le monde sait que les Xpress 200M c est la pire merde qui existe   :Twisted Evil: 

Non serieusement vous etes en "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" non ???

EDIT par contre les 7.11 je les testerai pas dessuite etant donné que tout fonctionne #1 chez moi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## darkangel92

ba nan moi je suis en ~x86   :Confused: 

----------

## davidou2a

oui enfin en ~arch en gros  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> ba nan moi je suis en ~x86  

 

Ah bah ouais tu donnes le bâton pour te faire battre en gros  :Laughing: 

(et après tu vas nous dire "bouh c'la faute à ATI" tsss... ^^ )

----------

## davidou2a

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> oouua ba j'ai tout niké... meme chose encore avec des dependances de M BBIIIIIIPPPP     xorg-server-1.4.XX-r2 che pu laquel et pis ces MESA truc ....
> 
> Je sais vraiment pas comment m'yprendre pour mettre à jour.   .. je sens que je vais pas tarder à changer ma config d etoute facon et je me prendrai meme une bouZe en Nvidia ca marchera bien mieux que ATI
> 
> ATII c'est FINIIIIIIIIIII   

 

@Kwenspc il l'a dit deja  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Kwenspc il l'a dit deja 

 

Yep, j'ai vu. Je voulais souligner justement ce paradoxe: on fout le boxon et on accuse Ati d'être à l'origine du problème. 

Ouais fin ça pourrait être dit comme ça aussi: On achète une Ati et on accuse Ati ensuite d'être l'origine de nos maux  :Laughing: 

----------

## darkangel92

ba quoi? c'est quoi le pb d'etre en x86 ? c'est le meme pilote de toute facon en 32 ou 64   :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> ba quoi? c'est quoi le pb d'etre en x86 ? c'est le meme pilote de toute facon en 32 ou 64  

 

il voulais souligner le fait d'utiliser des paquets en ~x86 dits instables ou testing si tu preferes

----------

## darkangel92

je devrais le virer de mon fichier make.conf ?

----------

## davidou2a

personnellement je ne mets pas ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" (dans mon cas) dans make.conf, 

je preferes faire un :

```
# echo "ma_categorie/mon_paquet ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

pour les applications qui sont testing, ça permet une gestion plus fine et d eviter d avoir TOUT mon systeme en ~amd64 chose qui me plait guere  :Smile: , apres les gouts et les couleurs comme ont dit  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

chose particuliere pour l' ~amd64, c'est pratiquement plus stable que l'amd64.

Je m'explique, les devs travaillent en amont et sont tres actifs sur ce profil ce qui fait que ,

paradoxalement ils recherchent du people pour stabiliser le profil stable   :Shocked:   => Post-it : The AMD64 stable-profile team needs your help

j'ai de mon coté installé mon systeme actuel il y a un an maintenant avec le profil testing, et vraiment, sincerement , ca tourne nickel.

J'ai meme pu installer gcc-4.3 et recompiler le systeme entier ( en bidouillant un minimum cela va de soit ).

----------

## davidou2a

@ryo-san : oui effectivement ça s applique pas totalement a l'arch amd mais bon pour x86 quand meme car la derniere fois que j'etais en x86 (~2004-2005) j'avais tout explosé  :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens d'avoir des problèmes avec une carte nvidia sur un système "stable", j'ai du redescendre la version du pilote car j'avais des plantées.

Tout ça pour dire que stable pas stable et nvidia ou ati, à un moment même combat.

----------

## darkangel92

oulalalala ba j'ai viré le ~x86 et ba ca me fait pas mal de Downgrade via le emerge -Duna world

On verra ce que ca donne. sinon petite parenthese, j'ai viré windows de mon portable du boulot pour installer Gentoo 64bits dessus via un livecd (ubuntu)  oouuuaaaaa ca fait trop bizarre de NE PAS AVOIR DE PROBLEME avec un LIVECD.. tout est reconnu, la carte WIFI, la CG (une nvidia bien evidement)... ba c'est clair vivement mon Quad core Penryn   :Cool: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> oulalalala ba j'ai viré le ~x86 et ba ca me fait pas mal de Downgrade via le emerge -Duna world
> 
> On verra ce que ca donne. sinon petite parenthese, j'ai viré windows de mon portable du boulot pour installer Gentoo 64bits dessus via un livecd (ubuntu)  oouuuaaaaa ca fait trop bizarre de NE PAS AVOIR DE PROBLEME avec un LIVECD.. tout est reconnu, la carte WIFI, la CG (une nvidia bien evidement)... ba c'est clair vivement mon Quad core Penryn  

 

Pour le livecd ubuntu veilles a avoir la version 64bits ou tu ne pourras pas chrooter pour ton install de gentoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkangel92

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *darkangel92 wrote:*   oulalalala ba j'ai viré le ~x86 et ba ca me fait pas mal de Downgrade via le emerge -Duna world
> 
> On verra ce que ca donne. sinon petite parenthese, j'ai viré windows de mon portable du boulot pour installer Gentoo 64bits dessus via un livecd (ubuntu)  oouuuaaaaa ca fait trop bizarre de NE PAS AVOIR DE PROBLEME avec un LIVECD.. tout est reconnu, la carte WIFI, la CG (une nvidia bien evidement)... ba c'est clair vivement mon Quad core Penryn   
> 
> Pour le livecd ubuntu veilles a avoir la version 64bits ou tu ne pourras pas chrooter pour ton install de gentoo  

 

oué c'est ce que j'ai vu   :Laughing:   pluseur fois j'ai une message d'erreur affichant que le chroot ne pouvait pas executer le /bin/bash.. me sis meeerde le fichier stage3 est corrompu.. et ba malgree les plusieurs retelechargement ca marchait pas...

Hop un p'tit coups de google et j'ai compris mon erreur. donc la j'ai un Cd ubuntu 7.10 pour amd64 tout frais.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## davidou2a

^^c'etait pas la peine de retelecharger le stage3 un ptit coup de md5sum suffisait pour voir qu'il etait sain et que le probleme venait d'ailleurs   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Tiens tenez, j'ai eu affaire avec ce bug --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199633

(liens symboliques libGl* foirés)

----------

## davidou2a

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tiens tenez, j'ai eu affaire avec ce bug --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199633
> 
> (liens symboliques libGl* foirés)

 

Ouais moi aussi pour les ati-driver 8.43.2  :Smile:  des petits liens symboliques ça fait pas de mal  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je continue de rencontrer un problème bien lourd, que ce soit avec les 8.40 ou les 8.433. Ils tournent bien...sauf:

quand je quitte ma session l'écran se fige en noir avec un tiret blanc en haut à gauche. Je suis alors obligé de jouer avec les magic sys keys vu que la carte graphique ne réponds plus.

Bizarrement, lorsque gdm est lancé (version 2.20), que j'ai ensuite lancé ma session (fluxbox), si je vais en console (ctrl+alt+f1)'que je stoppe xdm...il y arrive pas la première fois. Une deuxième fois est nécessaire pour que ça fonctionne. Je relance: même plantage que plus haut.

Je reboot, refait la même manip mais avant de relancer xdm:

Je fais donc un petit ps axf et oh que vois-je: une session X listé, qui accapare le vt 7. J'en déduis que c'est finalement peut-être un soucis de gdm qui n'arrive pas à bien tuer les processus fils (session X de mon user), mais il quitte bien, du coup ses processus orphelins se retrouve pris par init (comportement normal des processus unix). Quand alors je relance xdm: bam! il foire.

Si je tue cette session fantôme à la main, que je décharge/charge fglrx ,que je relance xdm: plus de soucis.

Vous auriez une petite idée? ça me prend le chou actuellement...  :Neutral: 

----------

## darkangel92

oué c'est tout a fait ceque j'ai rencontré comme probleme. sauf au demarage je sais pas pourquoi mais ca demarrait en mode hibernation. je devais bouger la souris pour que ca affiche Gnome... Mais bon je crois que ma Gento oest Cassé depuis que j'ai viré le ~x86 de mon fichier make.conf

pu moyen de compiler . Etc.. bref je laisse tomber sur mon PC fixe et je verrai avec ma nouvelle config curant d'année prohaine avec le penryn et une Nvidia bien sur.

en ce moment je me suis rabatu sur mon portable Core 2 duo et ca va bien plus vite poru compiler que mon A64 3200......

vivement mon QQUUAAAAAAAADD   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM  va falloir que je teste ça ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangel92

c'est vieux ce truc tu sais. A l'epoqe j'avazis des pb de freeze effectivement mais les denrers pilotes ATI resolvait ces pb depuis. donc je ne pense pas que cela resoudra ton pb car ce n'est plsu d'actu

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> c'est vieux ce truc tu sais. A l'epoqe j'avazis des pb de freeze effectivement mais les denrers pilotes ATI resolvait ces pb depuis. donc je ne pense pas que cela resoudra ton pb car ce n'est plsu d'actu

 http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=239 Le bug est toujours ouvert, et malheureusement la "soluce" donée à l'époque ne fonctionne plus en effet   :Crying or Very sad:  (cf. la dernière entrée dans le bug)

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors là, la honte, kwenspc...

C'est une astuce que j'ai moi même rentré dans le SAVAGEHQ ya un sacré moment, quand j'en ai souffert  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est une astuce que j'ai moi même rentré dans le SAVAGEHQ ya un sacré moment, quand j'en ai souffert 

 

J'ai vu (un peu tard j'avoue  :Mr. Green: ). Mais a priori maintenant: même problème mais pas de solution.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah désolé, j'avais pas compris, veille de WE oblige (d'ailleurs je vais arrêter de poster...)

Bah comme çà, tu va nous jouer les cobayes motivés pour tester les nouveaux radeon et radeonhd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je "crois" avoir trouvé... Au lieu de démarrer xdm automatiquement, j'ai mis ça dans local.start:

```

modprobe fglrx

sleep 1

rmmod fglrx

sleep 1

modprobe fglrx

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

J'ai en effet remarqué que le freeze survient si xdm démarre directement et que le module fglrx n'a pas été chargé/déchargé une fois avant. 

Et là, pas de soucis avec gdm quand je quitte ma session. Le temps me dira si c'est fiable. Bizarre tout ça. Enfin avec les drivers proprio on ne s'étonne plus de rien  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Génial ça marche!

Mais...mais y a une saleté d'artefact qui apparaît désormais   :Mad: 

En bas à droite 4 paires de lignes en pointillées comme du morse. (Eh non ça ne veut rien dire donc j'ai écarté l'idée que mon pc essaierait de communiquer avec moi  :Laughing:  )

Et cet artefact n'apparaît qu'au bout d'une 3ème relance de ma session (forcément, pas une de plus ni de moins). Heureusement que je ne redémarre pas de session X toutes les heures non plus. (donc ce n'est pas "réellement" gênant)

Bon, croisons les doigts pour que le prochain drivers soient "plus mieux"...

----------

## vdemeester

J'avais moi aussi des artefacts (comme tu les décrit). Je ne les ai plus, j'ai ça dans mon xorg.conf.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI X700 Normal"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option      "VideoOverlay"  "on"

    Option      "DesktopSetup"  "single" 

    Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ"    "yes"

    Option      "UseFastTLS"            "1"

    Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection
```

Je ne sais plus bien lequel est le plus important. Je miserais surtout sur UseFastTLS qui doit être à 0 ou 1 mais pas 2, XAANoOffscreenPixmaps peut être et EnablePrivateBackZ.. (j'ai toujours plus/moins eu des artefacts avec les différentes versions du driver, à chaque fois c'était une option à changer de le xorg.conf

----------

## kwenspc

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne sais plus bien lequel est le plus important. Je miserais surtout sur UseFastTLS qui doit être à 0 ou 1 mais pas 2, XAANoOffscreenPixmaps peut être et EnablePrivateBackZ.. (j'ai toujours plus/moins eu des artefacts avec les différentes versions du driver, à chaque fois c'était une option à changer de le xorg.conf

 

Pour le UseFastTLS ça ne change rien, et d'ailleurs le "2" c'est juste qu'on est en mode 0 ou 1 (ça permet les deux), et vu que je joue sous wine.

Sinon je n'utilise pas les 2 autres options, je verrais ça à l'occasion merci. La rareté d'apparition de l'artefact fait que je suis peu gêné (en fait si il apparaît pas au début de la session alors c'est gagné, sinon suffit juste de relancer la session)

----------

## RickyLoad

Resalut a tous

Bon je viens d'essayer les news drivers ==> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452

Résultat ==> ben rien puisque je me retrouve sous mesa  :Sad: ( doit pas trouver les ati sans doute !!

Bon j'ai matter mes xorg.log et pas de WW ou EE en plus de celui des 8.40 !! par contre :

Ma carte est descellée en ==> (**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 256 MB

Alors que sous les 8.40 ==> (**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

Mouarf je comprends plus rien  :Sad: 

Je vous colle la fin des deux logs si vous voyez quelque chose :

le 8.40

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:6:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb78ce000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.40.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 31 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.22-gentoo-r10

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: ",winkeys"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) USB Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

et le 8.45

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:6:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb76a7000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.45.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 16 2008

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.22-gentoo-r10

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00708000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1440)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 416

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

[atiddx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 20008000

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000004

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 10000000

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000005

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: ",winkeys"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) USB Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) fglrx(0): Shutdown CMMQS

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2000 at 0xb76a7000

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

y'a bien çà ==>

```

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

[atiddx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 20008000

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000004

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 10000000

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000005

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

```

qui differencie mais je vois pas .........

Merci d'avance

----------

## loopx

Je viens d'installer les 8.45 machin, et j'ai ceci dans dmesg :

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 679 MBytes.

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.45.4 [Jan 16 2008] on minor 0

NVS_vendor_offs:01CD probe_delay:200 eof_memory:1114112

CCAModes:04 Diversity:01 ShortPreOpt:01 PBCC:01 ChanAgil:00 PHY:05 Temp:01

AntennaID:00 Len:02 Data:01 02

PowerLevelID:01 Len:02 Data:001E 000A

DataRatesID:02 Len:05 Data:02 04 11 22 44

DomainID:03 Len:06 Data:41 20 30 31 32 40

ProductID:04 Len:09 Data:TI ACX100

ManufacturerID:05 Len:07 Data:TI Test

acx: === chipset TNETW1130, radio type 0x16 (Radia), form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), EEPROM version 0x05: uploaded firmware 'Rev 2.3.1.31' ===

acx v0.3.36: net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions 22 and Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r6

usbcore: registered new interface driver acx_usb

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.7.1

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:497972k

eth0: link down

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps)

[fglrx:drm_parse_option] *ERROR* "agplock" is not a valid option

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 679 MBytes.

[fglrx] GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range

[fglrx] Reserve Block - 0 offset =  0X0 length = 0X40000

[fglrx] interrupt source 20008000 successfully enabled

[fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000004

[fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 20008000

[fglrx] interrupt source 10000000 successfully enabled

[fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000005

[fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 10000000

[fglrx:firegl_free_mutex] *ERROR* mutex id 0x00000003 not found in mutex list

[fglrx:firegl_free_mutex] *ERROR* mutex id 0x00000003 not found in mutex list

[fglrx:firegl_free_mutex] *ERROR* mutex id 0x00000005 not found in mutex list

```

De plus, il me semble ques XV est plus lent (xine mange 100% du proco selon la video   :Shocked:  ) ...

dans les logs du X j'ai ceci:

```
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

```

et aucune erreur grave (EE)...

J'ai bien de la 3D:

```

loopx@loop ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

```

Je testerais avec un nouveau kernel, parce que devient vieux quand meme, non ?   :Laughing: 

```
loopx@loop ~ $ cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 (root@loop) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 14 18:27:32 CEST 2007
```

----------

## loopx

Pfff, ca s'arrange pas, j'ai installé les new drivers (8.452) sur un portable avec une ATI RADEON 9700 et jai carément pas de 3D ... j'ai ceci dans dmesg:

```

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx:firegl_cmmqs_init] *ERROR* CMMQS initialization is failed.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7611 using kernel context 0
```

Le pire, c'est googleearth ... je le lance, il tue carément le X ....  Donc en gros, utilisant XDM (kdm), la session se coupe à la barbare, et kdm est relancé et je dois me ré-authentifier ...

Sais pas trop ce qu'il se pass, à savoir que c'est un portable installé en STABLE (donc, j'ai du démasquer le drivers ... j'ai aussi remis xorg-x11 à jour en stable ... maintenant les pelices sont plus petite et y a pu de 3d et toujours pas de googleearth ...   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------

